# Leather repair kits?



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Will there be any suppliers there this year? Furniture clinic???


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes Furniture Clinic are confirmed to be there.

Gonz.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for confirming


----------

